# How do you sharpen linemans?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Briancraig81 said:


> So i might get laughed at but I've got a pair of Journeymans that have been with me for a long time, like 2002. There getting pretty dull, hard to cut a piece of grid wire. Is there any way to sharpen them or should i just bite the bullet and buy a new pair?


Buy a new pair.


----------



## WFG1962Sparky1 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Linemans 9" side cutters*



Briancraig81 said:


> So i might get laughed at but I've got a pair of Journeymans that have been with me for a long time, like 2002. There getting pretty dull, hard to cut a piece of grid wire. Is there any way to sharpen them or should i just bite the bullet and buy a new pair?


 
Not a bad question, many do not know speaking for a pair of Kliens any way, try to contact your KLEIN customer support representative toll free at *(800) 553-4676* to receive a WRA (Warranty Return Authorization) number.
*Step 2. *Box up all tools and send them to:
*KLEIN TOOLS*
8200 6th Street SW
Cedar Rapids, IA 
52404-7029


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I've filed mine to give a sharper edge.. worked fine.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I sharpen mine with the bottom of a garbage can, and go buy another pair.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

WFG1962Sparky1 said:


> Not a bad question, many do not know speaking for a pair of Kliens any way, try to contact your KLEIN customer support representative toll free at *(800) 553-4676* to receive a WRA (Warranty Return Authorization) number.
> *Step 2. *Box up all tools and send them to:
> *KLEIN TOOLS*
> 8200 6th Street SW
> ...


Welcome aboard :thumbup:


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> I've filed mine to give a sharper edge.. worked fine.


I have adjusted mine twice in 6 years. Take a small file just work out the malformed stuff. They will cut and strip like new.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

a good file, patience, and dont expect it to work forever


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

A small file and some patience and they will be good as new. Be sure to check the edge to edge fit often when sharpening.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*Whoa.... Worn Out -or- Defective?*

Guys, just my humble opinion.....

When you do good work you want to get what you've earned (and keep the pay).

What if a customer called you up and said "We've used that switch you installed about 100 times a day since 2002, but now it's worn out, so we want you to replace it for free!", what would you do?

You've used these pliers until they've worn out - over a decade of use! If you paid $30 for them that's about $0.0075/day. 

If they were defective - then it's fair to ask for a RGA - but that's not the case here.

I would go buy a new pair - they've earned your business!


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

12-Gauge said:


> What if a customer called you up and said "We've used that switch you installed about 100 times a day since 2002, but now it's worn out, so we want you to replace it for free!", what would you do?


Ummm... I would say "Bite Me."

Pete

p.s. I can say that cause I don't own a business. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just buy a new pair. If you can't afford it, you're doing something seriously wrong.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Just buy a new pair. If you can't afford it, you're doing something seriously wrong.


Throwing out a perfectly good tool that only needs a little work is seriously wrong.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you guys buy a new lawn mower blade every time it gets dull?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you guys buy a new lawn mower blade every time it gets dull?


Do you buy a new pair of pants every time you get a hole in them?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you guys buy a new lawn mower blade every time it gets dull?


Eff sharpening the blade. I just buy a whole new mower. :jester:

J/K I'm still using a 1966 Toro.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Do you buy a new pair of pants every time you get a hole in them?


Like I work hard enough to wear a hole in my pants although the white linen does tear pretty easy.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I get attached to my older quality tools. Sharpen em' up and carry on.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Sharpening them works for a short time. Same with auger bits, drill bits, and hole saws, they're never as good for as long as they are brand new. I've had the same pair of Klein 9" since 2000. Recent former boss cut a live wire with them, and I'm still having an issue switching to the nice new shiny pair sitting in my tool bag.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

As long as the cutting jaws can meet you can dress the edges but linesman pliers are built so the cutting edges meet and the jaws don't. once the jaws meet you cannot sharpen the cutter any more. 2nd problem is if you use any fast method like a dremel or grinder be real carefull to not heat the metal and lose the temper or they will get dull again in very short order.
While not very critical as you sharpen them the cutting angles change a little so fine wire gets even harder to cut.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wpgshocker said:


> Throwing out a perfectly good tool that only needs a little work is seriously wrong.


Attempting to waste time on a tool that cannot be repaired is even worse.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you guys buy a new lawn mower blade every time it gets dull?


Do you buy linesmans pliers with replaceable blades? :whistling2:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

You just need to find the right old codger who sharpens things. I bring everything to my guy and a week or so later I get everything back working better and as sharp as it should be. If I didn't blow them up, I would still be using my second pair of linemans.

I have found that the newer ACR Klein blades chip instead of get dull - nothing you can do with them.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

You can usually sharpen Kleins or dikes two or three times with good success. More than that and the angles begin to change too much. What usually ends the usefulness of side cutters are the hinge pin slop gets to be too much. Regular oiling, even after the pliers are broke in, will help to extend their useful life.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Briancraig81 said:


> So i might get laughed at but I've got a pair of Journeymans that have been with me for a long time, like 2002. There getting pretty dull, hard to cut a piece of grid wire. Is there any way to sharpen them or should i just bite the bullet and buy a new pair?


Bite


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

eejack said:


> I have found that the newer ACR Klein blades chip instead of get dull - nothing you can do with them.


So I'm not the only one that had that happen. Wasn't too impressed when that happened.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

:whistling2: Cletis would know the right thing to say to the OP in this situation


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

First I stoke up my blacksmith forge, then I.... no, wait that's for something else. If I can't fix them with a file in under 5 minutes, then they become a giveaway to a friend and a new pair find their way into my bag.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Am I the only one that believes that $50 is entirely to much for a lousy pair of pliers?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Am I the only one that believes that $50 is entirely to much for a lousy pair of pliers?


No. I'm a tight ass as well.

I bought a brand new pair of Kleins and they grew legs less than a month later. Pissed me off and I refused to buy another pair.

You would laugh your ass off if I told you what kind I was using now.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

drspec said:


> No. I'm a tight ass as well.
> 
> I bought a brand new pair of Kleins and they grew legs less than a month later. Pissed me off and I refused to buy another pair.
> 
> You would laugh your ass off if I told you what kind I was using now.


Commercial electric or Stanley?


----------



## Fabulous (Nov 7, 2012)

Try using the Speedy Sharp! Never tried it on my linemans but works really great on my electrician knife!!!


----------

